# Crappies on Red Lake



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard or nailed the crape out of the crappies on Red Lake becouse I havent of anyone who has


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Word is very slow on Red.

Talked to a buddy that was up last Thursday through Sunday, and didn't catch a crappie. He moved a lot, and caught some decent 10"-12" perch along with 50+ walleyes, but no crappies.

I suspect this cold front will not help either.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

went out on saturday with a friend and caught some crappies and 7 walleyes along with a few decent perch. Marked alot fish on the vexilar, some were lookers or follow the jig and not bite. I talked to someone at the gas station asking how the fishing was he said not too bad, 3 days of fishing (4 of them) caught 71 crappies total with many walleyes in the bunch (released) and they also threw back about 1/4 of the crappies they caught. He showed me 2 pails of crappies they caught that night. so the fishing is decent, but now with the cold front coming, who knows. You cant get everyone's reports out on Red. So you probably will have to go see for yourself and let us know how you did :beer:


----------

